# Using Zinsser BIN for Cat Smell - The Whole House or Just the Contaminated?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Tough call. It will only be effective if it is covering the source of the smell. 
But if you don't know if the other areas are where the problem is, hard to know. 
Bin itself is very strong to work with- use a carbon full mask and ventilate as much as possible. 
It's easy to say do everything, much harder to actually do it. 
If you can do part by part- do where you really think it is, then see if that gets it - if not- nose around and figure out where else it is.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would suggest do the contaminated ares open windows and air out the other areas and see if the odor dissipates. I would give it at least a couple days to air. And you may want to place a couple box fans backwards to pull the oder out then close the house back up and see what you get.


----------



## coyoteblue (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I may double spray the perimeters of the rooms because that's where I know there is a problem, and then wait and see.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

coyoteblue said:


> I recently bought a house that has a cat pee smell that came up when the carpets were steam-cleaned. I plan to cover all surfaces in rooms that had carpets, and adjoining hallways with BIN, but not other rooms further away from the contamination. I replaced parts of subfloor that were clearly stained. These other room don't appear to be directly affected by the cat. That said I can smell some of the cat pretty much everywhere in the house. When I bought the house I couldn't smell anything.
> 
> My question is: Should I just go ahead and paint the whole house now, or if I'm correct about where the cat problem is, would it be overkill to do other rooms, and then do them if necessary later?


But I take it, you DIDNT throw out the carpets, right? Why not? Im not there, but if it was me, I would dump those stinkin "steam cleaned" carpets now. Ya gotta get rid of the cancer. To me, theres no way to ever clean a huge mat of nylon packed fibers unless you dunk them into a tub with detergent as large as a 20,000 gallon swimming pool, then hang to dry.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

BIN, alcohol based, though, is the best choice for the rooms. Best sealer Ive found so far.....


----------



## coyoteblue (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, I did throw out carpets, baseboards and tack strips.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

noquacks said:


> BIN, alcohol based, though, is the best choice for the rooms. Best sealer Ive found so far.....


No disrespect intended Quacks, but I can't not do it....BIN is _shellac_ based, alcohol is the evaporative solvent for shellac based products. It's the shellac that makes BIN the best sealer for these types of issues. 

The reason the distinction is necessary as there are (or were) a few alcohol-borne, synthetic _alkyds_ on the market that are (were) sold in similar fashion, or as an economic alternative to BIN...um, except that they don't really work all that well - especially when trying to block out urine smell.


----------



## justinramani (Nov 9, 2012)

I just dealt with a similar situation on a rental rehab. I would have used BIN if it was my primary residence, but opted for Original Kilz because I couldn't justify the $42/gallon price tag on the BIN. The Kilz did smell strong, but I used a full respirator, which allowed me to roll it on the sub floor without killing all my remaining brain cells. I covered ALL the areas that were previously covered by carpet. I'm not sure if the smell/stains were from cats or dogs, but either way it was unpleasant. The good news is that the Kilz worked 100% - no more smell. Had it been my own house I would have invested in the BIN.
It took me about 3.5 gallons for ~900 sq ft.
Hope this helps....


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ric knows paint said:


> No disrespect intended Quacks, but I can't not do it....BIN is _shellac_ based, alcohol is the evaporative solvent for shellac based products. It's the shellac that makes BIN the best sealer for these types of issues.
> 
> The reason the distinction is necessary as there are (or were) a few alcohol-borne, synthetic _alkyds_ on the market that are (were) sold in similar fashion, or as an economic alternative to BIN...um, except that they don't really work all that well - especially when trying to block out urine smell.


Good point, Ric. Right- shelac based, ethyl alcohol as a solbvent......still, best stuff Ive found.


----------



## Grants Painting (Feb 6, 2013)

Just make sure to have it shaken TWICE. Then shake and stir often


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Zinsser also makes great shellac for staining interior finish carpentry. Its what i used on my baseboard. Orange Shellac.:thumbsup:


----------

